# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  AntiVir - TR/PSW.ICQ.Delf.K в программе QIP

## MOCT

23.11.2006 утро - срабатывание на программу QIP.exe

ссылки по теме:
http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=8827
http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=8824

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> 23.11.2006 утро - срабатывание на программу QIP.exe
> 
> ссылки по теме:
> http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=8827
> http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=8824


На ложные срабатывания можно ставить лампочку, что бы на главной было видно

----------


## WaterFish

> 23.11.2006 утро - срабатывание на программу QIP.exe
> 
> ссылки по теме:
> http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=8827
> http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=8824


Исправлено.

----------

